# Marlin 1895M



## hambone76 (Mar 4, 2013)

Will an intermediate eye relief scope mounted on an XS scout rail work or will I need to get a scope with unlimited eye relief?

Does anybody have a similar setup? What scope worked/didnt work for you? The rifle is chambered in 450 Marlin and has the 18" ported barrel.


----------



## jmoser (Mar 4, 2013)

I use IER scout scope on my 1895 Guide Gun 45-70 and it is perfect with the XS scout rail.

Handgun scope won't work well, other option is a red dot.


----------



## drhunt20 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a leupold 2x scout scope on my 1895G and it works great.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 4, 2013)

I have considered a red dot, but I believe I want a scope for the variable power.
Thank you both for your input.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not think intermediate is enough.
I bought an EER for my .35 ltd( camo wrap)...It was at the limit for me...but the scope itself was too big so I opted for a true scout ER.
I went cheap...NC star and it has worked well. It is fixed 2x and very bright and has illuminated rec.
There was a company I wanted to try that was not more expensive than the gun...
http://www.opticsplanet.com/leather...oogle&ef_id=UMIKCwAABtg77GaP:20130305164155:s

this is a bit heavy and a bit big... Seems like when I was looking there was one smaller. It is well rated.

I have a Simmons 22mag on the 45-70(right).....ugly cheap and I've only adjusted it once when I stopped shooting the 410 grains in the 6 years I've had it. 

I'm not sure about 2-7...you get caught close up... stuck on 7x...you might only see fur.

cw


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 6, 2013)

I always sit on stand with my scope at a low or mid power. I usually have time to turn the magnification up for far off shots. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gordief (Mar 6, 2013)

i went cheap also... ncstar luminated reticle 2.5x , the rings that
came w/ the scope are alittle high... came w/ 2 batterys & lens
cover too.

it improves my shooting all the way out to 100 + yds.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 18, 2013)

NC Star again. Fixed 2.75 X Scout Scope on an XS rail.

I Love IT!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 20, 2013)

Man those are some nice lever guns.  I need a lever gun. Do not have one in my safe.  I'd be happy with a good ole 30-30.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 21, 2013)

7MAGMIKE said:


> Man those are some nice lever guns.  I need a lever gun. Do not have one in my safe.  I'd be happy with a good ole 30-30.



Until you shot a .450. I ain't braggin', just sayin'. A 325 grain chunk of lead is a fine fine thing to sling!


----------



## wareagle700 (Apr 21, 2013)

7MAGMIKE said:


> Man those are some nice lever guns.  I need a lever gun. Do not have one in my safe.  I'd be happy with a good ole 30-30.



A Marlin 336 30-30 is a must have in a collection. I traded my Marlin 1895 45-70 for one. The 30-30 is much more enjoyable to shoot. Those 405gr bullets were just too much.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 21, 2013)

wareagle700 said:


> A Marlin 336 30-30 is a must have in a collection. I traded my Marlin 1895 45-70 for one. The 30-30 is much more enjoyable to shoot. Those 405gr bullets were just too much.



I equate the recoil of a .450 to about the same as a 12 gauge slug gun. There are ways to mitigate the recoil on the bench, and in the field you aren't thinking about it. Mine is ported, which helps (mainly with muzzle rise) and has a good recoil pad on it. As far as enjoyment goes, that is in the eye of the beholder. If I had to complain, it would be about the $$$$$ of .450 ammo. For me, shooting a marlin .30.30 (my dad has one) is fun the same way plinking at tree rats with my red ryder BB gun is fun.


----------



## wareagle700 (Apr 21, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> I equate the recoil of a .450 to about the same as a 12 gauge slug gun. There are ways to mitigate the recoil on the bench, and in the field you aren't thinking about it. Mine is ported, which helps (mainly with muzzle rise) and has a good recoil pad on it. As far as enjoyment goes, that is in the eye of the beholder. If I had to complain, it would be about the $$$$$ of .450 ammo. For me, shooting a marlin .30.30 (my dad has one) is fun the same way plinking at tree rats with my red ryder BB gun is fun.



Mine was an old 1895 that was turned into a "guide gun" before there was a guide gun. With a 17" barrell it was not something I cared to shoot while hunting or at the range, especially with the 405 gr loads. I dont miss it, haha.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 22, 2013)

wareagle700 said:


> Mine was an old 1895 that was turned into a "guide gun" before there was a guide gun. With a 17" barrell it was not something I cared to shoot while hunting or at the range, especially with the 405 gr loads. I dont miss it, haha.



To each their own, I hope whoever picked it up is enjoying it now.


----------



## hambone76 (Apr 28, 2013)

I anchored a nice 8 pt last year with my 45/70. I was amazed when he got his front legs back under him after a 300 grain hollow point double lunged him. I put round #2 in him before he got all the way up. 
The recoil is rather over-rated in my opinion. 
Here is what it did to him. 





Round #1 center punched left lung & exited in the back of the right lung. 
Round #2 destroyed the heart. 
Both rounds passed clean through.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm using a Nikon Monarch 2x7. Have only sighted in so far, haven't seen anything when I've had it out hunting. Dave


----------



## mikey (Apr 29, 2013)

I like the 46/70 mine is a 1895 great shooter, and a hog stopper.  shoot nothing but horandy 325 gr out of it.  nothing runs far


----------

